# Spirulina Powder



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

How often do you add it? Does the water turn blue-green? And do you wait until it's cleared before you add it again?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, you gotta put it in water and shake first or it'll just float at the surface. Don't add too much. It'll foul your water quickly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jesss (Apr 27, 2013)

I add it every day. It gets a little cloudy but clears up by the next day. The water does not turn blue-green. Theres more of a cloud of blue green instead. Is it normal to have a film and the thickness?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Spirulina is a bacteria so it's full of protein. It's possible the thickness is from the protein. If so, then maybe add it every other day so they can eat the remaining food.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Spirulina has oil/fat in it as well. It's an all around perfect food. The film is a combo of oil and protein.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Do you have a filter or air stone breaking the surface? Still water develops a film regardless of what you add.


----------



## Jesss (Apr 27, 2013)

Is the film harmful in anyway? Also I do not have a filter or airline fed into the tank.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

How is the ammonia/waste being processed? Biofilm is not harmful.


----------



## Jesss (Apr 27, 2013)

I change 50% every 2-3 days but i cant seem to get rid of the film


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

paper towel at the surface will pick up the film.


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

shake it up and let it settle for a few minutes, then pour it off. that will let the heavier stuff settle to the bottom. the daphnia wont eat it off the bottom of their tank anyway, so its best to just let it settle out beforehand so that you dont add it to the tank. 

personally, i prefer chlorella algae to spirulina. astaxanthin powder is even better, since its essentially a live(but dormant) freshwater microalgae. plus, it disperses into the water better than anything else i have come across and it stays suspended.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The biofilm is harmless. If anything, it provides an alternative source of food.


----------

